# Lifetime gift subscription cards



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

I read that the cards are good for 2 years after purchase. Also, it looked like Stephen(TiVoOpsMgr) said that if you had one, that you could hold on to it and use it when the S3 comes out.

He also stated that Best Buy stopped selling them in January. I just wanted to let people know that they are still out there....

There was a store in Atlanta that had 5. Of course that was the only store in the area that had them.

Regards,
Calamari


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm pretty sure this is one of the few ways that you can get a s3 lifetime. the other would be the grandfather lifetime transfer.

but don't take my word for it, let someone else answer that knows for sure


----------



## raitchison (Mar 3, 2003)

Good to know, I might go out and see if one of the half billion Best Buys in the area has any left, except I won't be able to use a Series3 anyways so there isn't mush point.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been looking into this and I agree that these are the only possible ways:

Either buy new or get from eBay (none are available) a lifetime gift subscription.
Get a used Series 1 DVR (or your current one) with lifetime service activated on or before January 21, 2000, transfer the service to your name (if it's not already), and then transfer it to the Series 3 per their policy.
I've been looking mainly into the latter given I'm having a murderous time trying to find gift subscriptions anywhere at all. I called TiVo and got a tentative confirmation that getting a used Series 1 under those circumstances will properly apply towards a Series 3, but to be honest, in the two times I've called asking, they didn't sound confident at all in their responses towards the future pricing plans.

I do have a case number of where they said it was allowed, so I'll certainly be angry if I go through with the plan only to find out I get shot down by TiVo.

I pay monthly right now. I considered upgrading to lifetime, but there would be no point; I would not even get close to the break-even point given the Series 3 should be coming out this year, and it takes two years to break even.

There is one potential problem: rebates. If the Series 3 is sold in stores with any rebate at all that requires activation, it might be void if you use a gift certificate. You would still break even, but it could potentially take a couple more years.

To anybody who finds a gift certificate at Best Buy, if you buy two, I'll happily buy the second one from you, including tax if applicable and a bit extra for yourself, via PayPal, as I'm sure many others are. However, it would be appropriate to discuss it via private messages rather than publicly.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

January 2000, not 2006.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Arcady said:


> January 2000, not 2006.


My mistake, fixed, thanks.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

I checked but could've missed it, so if anyone knows of giftcards in NYC please let me knoweither here or via PM...TY


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Calamari, please check your private messages, it seems you have notifications disabled. 

I'm going to be hitting up every Best Buy in a 15-mile radius today. If I do find some, I might clean out the store and sell them (at cost, of course) to some of you guys here.

Given it's a gift certificate, but not in the strictest sense, would sales tax still be charged? That would make it $15 more expensive, or reinterpreted as one extra month until I break even at the current rates.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

There is NO tax on the cards at best buy.

the SKU # I think is 7276958

Good luck!


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry everybody, I checked three Best Buys near me (and a fourth that turned out to be a warehouse that my iQue directed me to) and none were there. I think the sales people were informed by TiVo to not allow them and actually pull the from the shelves. Only one of the three even had a rack stand labeled for lifetime; the rest were three-month and 12-month.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

How interested are people in these cards? I'm found a place with 8 and am going to pick one up right now.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

I will happily buy one from you at or a bit above the retail cost.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

I am on hold right now with TiVo to make sure they will honor the card for the series 3 as soon as I get off the phone with an affirmitive I will be leaving and buying 2 now.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Excellent. Thank you very much.

According to TivoOpsMgr's post, they said they will honor lifetime gift cards (after all, how could they otherwise compensate you: prepaid service goes against what the buyer was promised), but of course, confirmation is good.

*edit:* I will pay via PayPal.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Anyone who can afford it could probably make some good money buying them up now, then reselling them later once lifetime goes away.

I think I'll check the 2 Best Buys I pass on the way home. If I can't get them there, I'd be interested in one for the S3 I plan to get.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

megazone said:


> Anyone who can afford it could probably make some good money buying them up now, then reselling them later once lifetime goes away.
> 
> I think I'll check the 2 Best Buys I pass on the way home. If I can't get them there, I'd be interested in one for the S3 I plan to get.


I had the same thought and considered doing just that, but I figured it would be more fair to buy them and sell them at cost. Unfortunately the plan died on the first step.


----------



## Krellis (Mar 27, 2003)

I'd be interested in a Lifetime gift card, too, if anyone can get them. Best Buys are quite inconveniently located from me, so I'd be happy to pay retail + shipping/handling to get one.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

Where does Best Buy usually keep these cards in the stores? Right around the TiVos, just sitting on a rack? I've never seen them, but I've never looked hard enough, either.

It's awfully tempting to get a Lifetime gift card for the purpose of using it on an S3, but the mere thought of possibly paying $1K+ for a retail unit (if the talk on other threads is even close to accurate) scares me.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

I checked and there are 3 left in GA - they are at the newnan bestbuy.

I called and the the guy said yeah, there is only one.

But I bet the other two are in the stack with the 3mo or 12 mo.

and they still sell them, and have not pulled them from shelves.

When I called about the 5 cards at that one place, I was told there was 4. Then I found that 5th one in the 12 mo stack!!!


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

tmesser said:


> Where does Best Buy usually keep these cards in the stores? Right around the TiVos, just sitting on a rack? I've never seen them, but I've never looked hard enough, either.
> 
> It's awfully tempting to get a Lifetime gift card for the purpose of using it on an S3, but the mere thought of possibly paying $1K+ for a retail unit (if the talk on other threads is even close to accurate) scares me.


They're near the yellow TiVo boxes themselves hanging on spindles.

I was careful enough to look through each 3-month and 12-month card for any lifetime gems, but no luck.

Remember, the initial cost will be high (TiVo's pseudoexcuse for the new pricing model) but it's a one-time payment. You own the box and service for the life of the unit. I don't plan on keeping my Series 2 once the Series 3 comes out, so lifetime isn't appropriate yet. However, I plan on keeping the Series 3 for many years, which means lifetime makes sense.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Calamari said:


> I checked and there are 3 left in GA - they are at the newnan bestbuy.


May I ask how you're doing a statewide search? I can't find anything relevant on Best Buy's site (no surprise even for a product does still exist).


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

Oooh. If there around, some searching must be done...


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hell yeah. I found six of them and they're holding them at a store relatively near me. I'm heading there now. I'll decide how to get rid of the other five. Probably sell them here. *Please don't private message me asking for them* until I actually confirm that I get them.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

I called the store and asked them to look up the SKU # and see if surounding stores had them in stock!

Again, the SKU # is 7276958

Congrats, Filburt1.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

If anyone's lucky enough to find one they don't need, drop me a PM. My locals are all out, and it looks like I may have issues with my grandfathered unit...


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been all over western, NY looking for a lifetime gift subscription -Can't find any...

If anybody comes across any, please let me know, or let me know if you have any you'd like to dispose of...

~Jon


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Due to a wonderful stock error, they didn't have them when I got there. However, they do have 10 coming in. I will likely get six and sell them a bit above retail price in order to partially or fully pay for the one I will use for my future Series 3.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

None at my local - went in and checked - I'm interested


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

If you live in the bay area and want one as of 5:30 when I left the store in union city there were 6 left. Stockton had 6 in stock at 1:30 according to the computer. Union City was closer so I bought there.


----------



## robdls (Mar 14, 2006)

I would like one if anyone can get extras.

Just PM me.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

After spending the last few hours calling around to Best Buys up and down the East Coast, I've determined the following:

Several stores are listing the gift cards as in stock by SKU number.
However, most stores really don't have these gift cards in stock.
Those that do, won't sell them over the phone

Me thinks that this is an opportunity that past most of us by, more than 2 months ago.


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

i will look at work tommorow - let u guys know


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

I tried to buy mine over the phone but they wouldn't sell it either.... I had to drive 45 minutes to the store, but it was worth it!


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

So did you get yours filburt1??


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

They're ordering some more for the store, apparently. I filled out a form for them and they said they'll contact me (for $1,700 worth of stuff I plan to buy, I bet they will). It should take a couple of days. Fortunately, the store is only 10 minutes away from my campus, but half an hour from home, so hopefully they call at an opportune time when I'm still on campus and can drive by Best Buy.

I'll post my whole saga as it unfolds, including links on where to buy them if the forum rules permit it.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

cool
:up:


----------



## MEngland (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd like one of your extra Lifetime cards, if your BestBuy does indeed have them. I'd be happy to pay for the card plus any shipping and paypal fees, as well as something extra for your troubles. Please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

MEngland said:


> I'd like one of your extra Lifetime cards, if your BestBuy does indeed have them. I'd be happy to pay for the card plus any shipping and paypal fees, as well as something extra for your troubles. Please PM me.
> 
> Thanks!


If your inquiry was directed at me, I'm still waiting for Best Buy to get them in and call me. Don't worry, I'll immediately reply to this thread once I have the cards in my hand.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> They're near the yellow TiVo boxes themselves hanging on spindles.
> 
> I was careful enough to look through each 3-month and 12-month card for any lifetime gems, but no luck.


And sometimes they aren't near the 3 and 12 month cards. I found some at a Best Buy today and the lifetime cards were near a register in the Home Theatre area, away from the month cards.

Note two things:
1) The cards were taxable. Best Buy doesn't consider them gift cards, but a service subject to tax.

2) When I was at customer service checking to see if I should've been taxed, one of the managers asked where I got the cards. I said here, just few minutes ago. He mentioned to the CSR that Tivo had told Best Buy to pull the cards from the shelf and that they shouldn't have sold them to me.

I'm guessing the four that I decided not to buy aren't available any more ...

Best Buy has the SKU listed as discontinued, so they won't be getting any more stock and stores tht have stock on the floor for sale apparently shouldn't.


----------



## JJOsephson (Nov 27, 2004)

I am in the BayArea, does anyone know of a BestBuy with lifetime cards available?
Was anyone sucessful in buying one today? I really want one !...
If you bought several, I would be willing to pay....(hint, hint)


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

I went to both Best Buys in Tulsa on Monday and couldn't find any. One of the stores didn't have any subscription cards and the other only had 3 month ones.

Did any other stores sell these other than Best Buy?


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

I've learned that TiVo has actually instructed stores to remove any cards still in the store and send them back. So best of luck to anybody who can find them. I'm still waiting for Best Buy to call me. Hopefully they ordered the cards and had them shipped _before_ TiVo ordered the recall.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

I wonder if anyone monitoring this thread made a call to get them pulled? :down: Uncool if they did.

I found a couple of guys selling the ones I didn't buy in Newnan GA, but they already want $500 for them.... 

Glad I got mine!


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Calamari said:


> I wonder if anyone monitoring this thread made a call to get them pulled? :down: Uncool if they did.
> 
> I found a couple of guys selling the ones I didn't buy in Newnan GA, but they already want $500 for them....
> 
> Glad I got mine!


Those jackasses. That's just greed on their part, pure and simple.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> I've learned that TiVo has actually instructed stores to remove any cards still in the store and send them back. So best of luck to anybody who can find them. I'm still waiting for Best Buy to call me. Hopefully they ordered the cards and had them shipped _before_ TiVo ordered the recall.


From what I understand, Tivo ordered the recall in late January/early February.
When I called around yesterday, I was told that since the SKU is in the process of being withdrawn, no restocking orders would be processed and that if it isn't on the shelf, you can't get one.

No store was willing to hold them for me either, so gotta get them in person. I wasn't greedy though and did leave four for others ...


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah, I left 3.

I bought 4 for my friends and they only had to pay me for the cost. I was only charged the 299 per card with NO tax.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

The plot rethickens. I called the Best Buy in question (to continue to be nameless so nobody like the other person swoops in and steals all the ones I was promised) just now, two days after I requested them. After talking to one CSR who went to check and put me on hold, the original CSR who I talked to two days ago recognized me, said they had "definitely" been ordered, and will certainly call me when they come in.

I also am taking up an offer on another kind member who PMed me offering me one he bought at cost, plus PayPal/shipping fees; great guy. If I do end up getting these, I'll just sell them to people who want them. It's crazy hard to find them in stores. I did check out Target and CompUSA because they're both near Chipotle and I was hungry.  Neither of them carried gift cards for TiVo service at all, so no luck there; not surprising either given TiVo seems to only have officially partnered with Best Buy to sell the gift cards.

Please no PMs asking to buy them (yet). Thank you to all who _did_ PM me offering them, or tipping me off to where they might be in stock. It's great when a community works together to serve everybody like this.

*edit:* I _am_ on a desperate quest to find Best Buy coupons of any kind, even those that exclude gift cards (I could try, probably a futile attempt, to argue with the manager that the spirit of the coupon is to exclude Best Buy gift cards, not third-party ones). Any thoughts? Best Buy periodically mails out 10% off coupons but I haven't gotten any, or threw them away like I do everything from Best Buy. I dislike them.


----------



## MoneyMINTR (Oct 8, 2000)

I couldn't find any in northest NJ. Had a friend check in KS also. nada


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

I may be interested in purchasing one if somebody has extras. Thanks.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> on a desperate quest to find Best Buy coupons of any kind, even those that exclude gift cards (I could try, probably a futile attempt, to argue with the manager that the spirit of the coupon is to exclude Best Buy gift cards, not third-party ones). Any thoughts? Best Buy periodically mails out 10% off coupons but I haven't gotten any, or threw them away like I do everything from Best Buy. I dislike them.


Tried using one of the "Exclusive Sales Event" coupons for 10% or 12% off - no dice. I figured if they weren't considered like Best Buy gift cards (e.g. they were charging me tax on the cards), that I could use the 10%. Tried two managers, couldn't convince either to let me use a coupon and/or not charge me tax.

But, even at $325 with tax, still a pretty good deal, especially for a Series 3.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Some people said they were charged tax, some weren't. One thing's for sure: with the two grand I'll be spending, they damn well better either honor the coupon or absorb the tax themselves.

Or I could just accept it, but it's so easy to threaten action and promise myself.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> Some people said they were charged tax, some weren't. One thing's for sure: with the two grand I'll be spending, they damn well better either honor the coupon or absorb the tax themselves.
> 
> Or I could just accept it, but it's so easy to threaten action and promise myself.


I wouldn't push too hard ... since they aren't supposed to be selling them anymore, the manager could choose not to complete the transaction. I don't think they could legally/reasonably void a purchase that was already settled, but they could refuse the sale.

Until you have the receipt from Best Buy showing the cards are active, they are worthless. If you find them, be glad you did and pay whatever the register shows.  and consider disputing the tax after the fact. As for the coupon, good luck. The recent promotion just ended, so it's unlikely we'll see any new Best Buy coupons for a few weeks. By then, I'm guessing TCF members will have scavanged every Best Buy in the country for stray cards.


----------



## TivoTechie (Apr 26, 2000)

If anybody want's to help an old timer out... I could use a lifetime card, I can't locate any in central jersey, I'd obviously cover cost + fees + a small token for your time.

-TivoTechie


----------



## TivoTechie (Apr 26, 2000)

lol... wow, only 3 posts... that's pretty funny, guess I haven't posted in a LONG time


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

or you have posted so much, the count starts over??


----------



## Ipaqjoe (Mar 4, 2002)

I went to two Best Buys tonight and had an employee look up the SKU# one store showed 16 in stock, the other 11.

Mission Valley & Chula Vista, CA

In both cases I was unable to find an actual card for sale. One employee told me he heard they expired tonight at midnight and maybe they were thrown away???  

More like Best Buy employees snatched them up to resell on ebay
or
They are in the process of sending them back to Tivo

I was all ready to buy all 16 of them right then/there


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

1) The cards were taxable. Best Buy doesn't consider them gift cards, but a service subject to tax.

The Tax code will be different from state to state. I bought mine in California and they were not subject to tax.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

You _know_ you'd get a message when you get home from Visa asking if you just charged $4,784. I love those calls.


----------



## jchapman (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm also interested in purchasing a lifetime card if someone has an extra. Cost + Tax + shipping + extra for your trouble. Please PM if you can help.


----------



## ps2roy (Mar 16, 2006)

I would also be interested in purchasing an extra if someone has one. 

ps2roy


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I made a trip to two BB locations yesterday, the second because the first one's computer showed 24 at the second location. I got there and was told that Tivo had asked them to pull all the lifetime gift cards. Apparently the sold 4 on Tuesday, so somebody clearly got lucky. I think it is safe to say that there are no longer any available for purchase in northern Virginia.

Anybody have a spare gift card to sell?


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

They're already on eBay from another seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5881175186&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1

However, you can be assured that if I get the cards, I won't be as insanely greedy as that guy selling them for $500.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow. What a commodity these cards are. I'm glad both my boxes are already lifetimed. 

Of course, I understand a lot of people are wanting these cards to use on their not-yet-existing series 3's. So this is true? You could use a lifetime card months from now (or wheneer the series 3 comes out) to activate it?


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes, that's what most people (including me) will use them for, I imagine. The cards are valid for two years after purchase and they will be honored for the Series3 according to TiVoOpsMgr and CSRs I've spoken to.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> Thank you to all who _did_ PM me offering them, or tipping me off to where they might be in stock. It's great when a community works together to serve everybody like this.


I'm hoping that this community truly does work together to help "everybody", as I was one of the first to ask for a card, but have rec'd no PM offers to date. I would just like 1. I have no intention to resell. TIA


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

$500 for a lifetime. It would take 6 years at my MSD rate to equal that. So it's not worth it for me.


----------



## huey009 (Nov 30, 2004)

If anyone has an extra, I would also like to purchase one. I would be glad to compensate you for your trouble also.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd sell it at cost if I had one, but I don't.

Maybe Netbudda can sell his.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

Calamari said:


> There is NO tax on the cards at best buy.
> 
> the SKU # I think is 7276958
> 
> Good luck!


I just paid 7.5% sales tax on the card.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

If anyone has one they want to sell at face value, PM me...


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> If anyone has one they want to sell at face value, PM me...


Gosh, there are scads of people here offering to buy them at more than just face value.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Gosh, there are scads of people here offering to buy them at more than just face value.


And anyone who bought them where they were taxed (like me), isn't going to sell them for face value anyway.

I'm keeping at least 2 - if my friends I turned on to Tivo aren't interested in the other 2, I'd be willing to help folks out here.

But offering someone who went out of their way to track the cards down face value is an insult. Maybe $500 is a bit high (though I've seen polls that suggest people would pay that), but $299 is probably too low.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I wonder what they're going to go for on ebay.

Edit: check this out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tivo-Product-li...ryZ79865QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

"Buy it Now" for $499. (plus $10 shipping)

If you read the auction listing, the seller is really marketing the fact that lifetime has been discontinued by TiVo corp.


----------



## jchapman (Mar 29, 2005)

bmgoodman said:


> I made a trip to two BB locations yesterday... I think it is safe to say that there are no longer any available for purchase in northern Virginia.


BMGoodman, which two Best Buys did you visit? I'm in Northern Virginia myself and was thinking of doing some hunting tonight after work. When you went to the first, did they only check stock in the second, or was the second store the only area location that showed stock left?


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

I wonder how the "value" of the cards will change between now and when the Series 3 boxes come out. I was able to score one yesterday (was hidden behind all the 12 month cards) but couldn't find any others anywhere near here.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't know who is more greedy the guy that wants $500 for the card or the guy that offers you face value for something that is a commodity and no longer available. For the record I just drove all around town for more than 4 hrs and purchased 20 cards, I paid with my money $6,428.50 ( 7.5% tax )....Do I want $500 for each card you ask ? NO !!!! Do I take face value you ask..the answer is the same.... NO !!!!!! If you interested PM and make me a fair offer I will consider it. Later and good luck to all of you.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

Netbudda said:


> I just paid 7.5% sales tax on the card.


I don't see how they are charging sales tax???

Here is a link to an image of my receipt....My receipt


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

Calamari said:


> I don't see how they are charging sales tax???
> 
> Here is a link to an image of my receipt....My receipt


As soon as I get home I will take a picture of my receipt......... :up:


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Calamari said:


> I don't see how they are charging sales tax???
> 
> Here is a link to an image of my receipt....My receipt


Apparently some states have different tax laws regarding the sales of services rather than products. I wonder what Maryland is, or where I could find that out short of asking Best Buy.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Calamari said:


> I don't see how they are charging sales tax???
> 
> Here is a link to an image of my receipt....My receipt


Might want to censor the last four digits of your CC plus the serial number of the card.


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

I was charged tax here in WI yesterday, FWIW.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

filburt1 said:


> Might want to censor the last four digits of your CC plus the serial number of the card.


Good point... done! :up:

As far as charging tax for a service.... it is a gift card! They don't charge for best buy gift certificates do they? If so then they could not charge tax upon redemtion of the gift card.... this is no different.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

The way it should work is that TiVo should be able to bill you for tax when redeeming the card. To simplify things, they probably make Best Buy charge tax and then they give it to TiVo.

Perhaps you're only charged tax in states where TiVo has a business presence, which is how tax works for products you buy online (for example, you only pay tax on Newegg if they have a warehouse or business office in your state).

Anyway, I've settled on a price I'll charge for the cards, should I ever get them: $348 rather than the lame $500 people want. For public disclosure, I've broken it down:


$299: cost of the card
+$15: Maryland sales tax
+$34: Used to offset the cost of gas and various cell phone calls I made to a distant Best Buy. It's about 30 miles away from me each way, and I will have to drive to it twice (at least).
I think it's reasonable. I will list them on eBay should they arrive, not here, as this isn't the place to sell products.

I'm trying to buy six of them. I would buy more and my credit limit would allow it, but I just don't want a $2000+ charge on my card in case they don't sell, given I'm, well, unemployed at the moment...

*edit:* it's definitely illegal to charge tax on a Best Buy gift card because, when you buy something at Best Buy with it, _that_ is when you pay the tax.


----------



## coolbreeze (Dec 20, 2005)

Soo, how are we 110% sure these can be used for a Series 3 Tivo? Just trying to settle the madness down, as there will be lots of angry people with unused lifetime cards if Tivo changes it's policy for the Series 3 (or for that matter, writes it's policy).

Just curious if this has been factually confirmed.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

coolbreeze said:


> Soo, how are we 110% sure these can be used for a Series 3 Tivo? Just trying to settle the madness down, as there will be lots of angry people with unused lifetime cards if Tivo changes it's policy for the Series 3 (or for that matter, writes it's policy).
> 
> Just curious if this has been factually confirmed.


TiVoOpsMgr, the director of services at TiVo, explicitly said that gift cards are valid for the Series3. The CSRs I spoke to and for which I have a case number (sorry, can't disclose because CSR said anybody referencing it would have to verify identity) confirmed this, including stating that it will be for lifetime service, not a $299 service credit. He also said that the Series3 DMR will be sold in retail stores at the current sales model (DMR and service separate) in addition to TiVo direct tiered pricing (higher monthly rate but free box).

All those components combined means the deal will work. The only issue is the cards expire after two years if not activated, but the Series3 will be coming out long before that: mid to late 2006 is the official timeframe.


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

From TiVoOpsMgr's thread:


> Q. What about unredeemed Product Lifetime gift subscriptions? Will those still be honored after Wednesday 3/15?
> 
> A. Yes. We will honor your unredeemed Product Lifetime gift subscription. When you go to redeem your Product Lifetime gift subscription, it can be used on future hardware platforms such as the Series3.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's the details of my call as I posted on another site's thread:



filburt1 said:


> Okay, hopefully this will end the debate. After waiting on hold for 25 minutes for you guys, I spoke to "Doug" who was quite helpful. Unfortunately, I cannot provide a case number as he said anybody referencing it must first verify their identify, and the case is bound to my account.
> 
> Here is what I learned:
> 
> ...


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

If anyone has an extra I will pay for it . Please let me know and I'll pay for it.Thank you
Or if you know of where there is one I'll go there.. 
Nancy


----------



## MEngland (Sep 9, 2002)

tazzftw said:


> $500 for a lifetime. It would take 6 years at my MSD rate to equal that. So it's not worth it for me.


I agree with you, it's probably not worth $500 to lifetime a current MSD box that costs $6.95. I think people want the gift cards for S3 because they assume that the S3 box will carry a higher monthly price tag. If you predict a modest 14.95/mo rate for S3, then break-even is under 2 years for lifetime at face value and still under 3 years for the $500 eBay lifetime.

With HD, twice as many tuners, and the other new features, I would not be all that surprised that the S3 service might cost $19.95/mo for the first unit and $13.95 for subsequent. At $20/mo for S3, even the $500 gift card starts to look pretty good.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

At this point, I don't know how good an assumption it will be that the S3 will carry more than $6.95 MSD monthly. I can understand why the box would be more expensive, but service is service.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I went to my local Best Buy at lunch and they had at least 20 on the rack. I didn't really want to lay out the cash required to buy them all, so I only bought 5. I'm not sure how I want to go about selling them yet, but if anyone wants to offer me $500 feel free to PM me. 

Dan


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

timckelley said:


> At this point, I don't know how good an assumption it will be that the S3 will carry more than $6.95 MSD monthly. I can understand why the box would be more expensive, but service is service.


He was probably talking about the tiered pricing which is not likely to be offered in stores.


----------



## MEngland (Sep 9, 2002)

I guess we won't know the price of S3 service until they launch the box. I can see the argument that service is service and should cost no more on S3 than on S2. I can also see the argument that one S3 can replace two S2 boxes, and S3 should cost more in service since TiVo might lose two S2 service streams in exchange for one S3 service.

Next, the service price for existing boxes has not gone up in years. Personally, I would not assume that the MSD price will be $6.95 for all that much longer.

Finally, by their recent actions, TiVo has clearly stated a preference for greater recurring revenue to offset low initial cost for the box. Everyone seems to agree that the S3 is worth more. Might TiVo elect to push that additional cost into the service pricing and keep the box price very low? I understand that you think they should not do that, I am only pointing out that it is possible.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

jchapman said:


> BMGoodman, which two Best Buys did you visit? I'm in Northern Virginia myself and was thinking of doing some hunting tonight after work. When you went to the first, did they only check stock in the second, or was the second store the only area location that showed stock left?


I went to Springfield and Potomac Yards. Springfield pulled up inventory for NOVA stores as well as Baltimore area. There were a few at various stores near Baltimore, but for NOVA, it was ONLY at Potomac Yards. So, I drove there and got the tale about BB being asked to pull them from the display.


----------



## TiVo Newbie (Mar 16, 2006)

I picked up a Lifetime Giftcard yesterday, plan on using it for the Series 3...I think the Recent moves all point toward the Series 3 being out soon....eliminating the Lifetime $299 before Series 3 is available was their main goal. According to the BB manager at my store, who actually checked me out, Tivo has not shipped them any new Lifetime cards this year, and they were requested to return the existing ones. He said he was about to do that, but when he saw the announcement about Lifetime disappearing, he figured some customers would quickly snap them up. He said he would much rather sell them for $299 each than just ship them back since it helps his store's sales and makes for happy customers. He said he had about 50 when the announcement came out, there were only 2 left after I bought mine.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Those are good points I wasn't thinking about. Yes, I can see how the service might go up. At this point, I would say it's unpredictable. It might go up, or not.



MEngland said:


> Next, the service price for existing boxes has not gone up in years. Personally, I would not assume that the MSD price will be $6.95 for all that much longer.


I kind of hope you're right, because I've already gone lifetime on both my boxes, and this would mean that much more of TiVo's revenue will be skewed towards other TiVoites, and not me.


----------



## edubbrulez (Mar 5, 2004)

So I stopped by a not so local Best Buy today. Here's what I found:

No gift cards at all.
The only TiVo's they had were 2 Humax units.

I asked a sales person where the 80 hour units were, and he told me this:

Comcast bought TiVo (knew this was BS).
They sent back all of their stand-alone TiVo's (including gift cards).
Series 3 should be available at the end of April.

Now I didn't believe most of what he told me, but they definitely didn't have any standalone units on the shelves (and no gift cards to be found).

For what it's worth, the store was in Wilmington, DE.

Erik


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

edubbrulez said:


> So I stopped by a not so local Best Buy today. Here's what I found:
> 
> No gift cards at all.
> The only TiVo's they had were 2 Humax units.
> ...


While I don't believe it either I was at a CompUSA today and they told me they were sending back their entire inventory of Tivo's becasue they were "defective".


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmm. Looks like I might have to hit a couple of stores this weekend to see what's up. If this activity is widespread, it would tend to indicate that an updated box may be in channel. It probably won't be the Series 3, but it might be the Series 2+ that some have speculated about. (And it would make sense to end lifetime before releasing a product update.)


----------



## PhillyGuy (Mar 12, 2006)

MEngland said:


> Finally, by their recent actions, TiVo has clearly stated a preference for greater recurring revenue to offset low initial cost for the box. Everyone seems to agree that the S3 is worth more. Might TiVo elect to push that additional cost into the service pricing and keep the box price very low? I understand that you think they should not do that, I am only pointing out that it is possible.


No, on the contrary, I think that in order to push for more monthly subscribers with longer term contracts, they have to make a standalone Tivo as a much less desirable alternative. So they can say, "look you can buy a series 3 for $600, but why would you do that when you can get it for free (or for a lot less) if you just sign up for a 3 year contract?"

I thought about getting a lifetime gift card, but I think by the time it comes out it's going to be prohibitively expensive to buy a Tivo without contract to justify the savings from a lifetime subscription.


----------



## tazzftw (Mar 26, 2005)

MEngland said:


> I agree with you, it's probably not worth $500 to lifetime a current MSD box that costs $6.95. I think people want the gift cards for S3 because they assume that the S3 box will carry a higher monthly price tag. If you predict a modest 14.95/mo rate for S3, then break-even is under 2 years for lifetime at face value and still under 3 years for the $500 eBay lifetime.
> 
> With HD, twice as many tuners, and the other new features, I would not be all that surprised that the S3 service might cost $19.95/mo for the first unit and $13.95 for subsequent. At $20/mo for S3, even the $500 gift card starts to look pretty good.


I don't see how they can charge a higher service fee for a better box if you're paying a higher price for said box.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

PhillyGuy said:


> No, on the contrary, I think that in order to push for more monthly subscribers with longer term contracts, they have to make a standalone Tivo as a much less desirable alternative. So they can say, "look you can buy a series 3 for $600, but why would you do that when you can get it for free (or for a lot less) if you just sign up for a 3 year contract?"
> 
> I thought about getting a lifetime gift card, but I think by the time it comes out it's going to be prohibitively expensive to buy a Tivo without contract with justify the savings from a lifetime subscription.


While it will initially be more expensive (the first two to three years), I would speculate that you ultimately save money, even factoring in a high price for the Series3.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

PhillyGuy said:


> I thought about getting a lifetime gift card, but I think by the time it comes out it's going to be prohibitively expensive to buy a Tivo without contract to justify the savings from a lifetime subscription.


How do you figure this? Tivo isn't going to p*ss off Best Buy and Radio Shack by making the Series 3 prohibitively expensive to buy at retail. And I doubt the box will be any "cheaper" with the likely Tivo.com bundle deals, though to many it will seem that way.

I'd be surprised to see the regular service stay at $12.95 forever (ditto the $6.95 MSD), so, for me, a Series 3 at retail (I'm guessing the first units will have a >$100 rebate attached) + one of my new lifetime sub cards will take care of my primary standalone Tivo (since I will probably sell my existing Series 2 box before then), though I'm keeping two cards, since I expect to end up with two S3s.

I know a lawyer came up with the price, but let's assume there's some logic behind the $1500 value attributed to the S3 w/ lifetime. In the last couple days, someone claimed a Tivo insider told him that Tivo was trying to keep the price of an S3 around $749. Round that to $800. That could imply that Tivo considers lifetime to be "worth" around $700 on a S3 box, in which case $500 isn't as silly as it might seem. I wouldn't pay that, but that's easy for me to say, since I have cards in hand.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> That could imply that Tivo considers lifetime to be "worth" around $700 on a S3 box, in which case $500 isn't as silly as it might seem. I wouldn't pay that, but that's easy for me to say, since I have cards in hand.


How about looking at it from a different angle....

Now that lifetime is gone the best "deal" you can get on service is to prepay for 3 years at $399. That service is completely non-transferable, so should you want to sell or give away said TiVo before the 3 years is up the new owner has to buy a new contract and you have to eat whatever service you have left. For just $100 more you can get lifetime service which is transferable and as such will actually increase the resale value of your TiVo. Plus it can be applied to future units which otherwise would have never even had the opportunity to get lifetime service.

I expect that once people forget that lifetime use to only be $300 and realize that the value of it today has gone up these things will be selling for $500 easy. It was the same way when lifetime went from $199 to $249 and then to $299. At first everyone complained but eventually they realized that it was still a heck of a deal.

Dan


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> How about looking at it from a different angle....
> 
> Now that lifetime is gone the best "deal" you can get on service is to prepay for 3 years at $399.


I disagree, for $399 I can get 4 years, 9 monthes at the multi-service discount rate.
The MSD is the best deal now that lifetime is gone.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But in order to get the MSD you either need a unit with lifetime or to pay the full $12.95 on another unit. Plus a unit on a monthly contract, regardless of how much it is, has absolutely no additional resale value. Where as a unit with lifetime is almost guarenteed to sell for at least the current market value of lifetime.

Dan


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> How about looking at it from a different angle....
> 
> Now that lifetime is gone the best "deal" you can get on service is to prepay for 3 years at $399. That service is completely non-transferable, so should you want to sell or give away said TiVo before the 3 years is up the new owner has to buy a new contract and you have to eat whatever service you have left. For just $100 more you can get lifetime service which is transferable and as such will actually increase the resale value of your TiVo. Plus it can be applied to future units which otherwise would have never even had the opportunity to get lifetime service.
> 
> I expect that once people forget that lifetime use to only be $300 and realize that the value of it today has gone up these things will be selling for $500 easy. It was the same way when lifetime went from $199 to $249 and then to $299. At first everyone complained but eventually they realized that it was still a heck of a deal.


OK, that angle works for me too ... 
(Though I must admit I hadn't thought of it that way).


----------



## Redscott (Mar 17, 2006)

looks like any giftcard can be used to get a life sub. just pay the difference according to Tivo. Quote

You may choose either service option - monthly or product lifetime. 1-year TiVo® service commitment not required. No early termination fees apply when using a TiVo® service gift subscription. *Any gift subscription may be applied towards TiVo® product lifetime service.* In that case, you will pay $299 minus the value of the gift subscription (the difference between the two). If you choose a monthly plan your credit card will not be charged until the pre-paid subscription has run out. You will not be charged at all if you are redeeming a product lifetime gift subscription.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As of today lifetime service is no longer available, so that no longer applies. For here on out the only way to get a lifetime sub is to either use one of these lifetime gift cards or transfer the lifetime sub from a grandfathered unit purchased before January, 2000.

Dan


----------



## Redscott (Mar 17, 2006)

They should clean up the Tivo site and stop teasing us then


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Redscott, that's what we're doing right now.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

What about the "win a series 2 with lifetime" link on tivo.com? Does that still apply if you win?


----------



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster...

Well, my friend and I teamed up to try to locate lifetime gift subscription cards anywhere in Washington state. Although a few Best Buys do show stock, none of these stores actually have the cards on hand (yes, we asked them to check in the back, and yes, we looked for misplaced lifetimes in the 3-month card stock). The story we got--more than once--was that they hadn't sold any in a while and that they believed their system still showed stock because those cards had been stolen (by people not knowing the cards aren't activated until you pay).

If anyone with an extra card or two wants to take pity on a poor soul who really tried to find them on his own, PM me. Will I pay $500? Nope. Will I pay more than face to cover your efforts, tax, s&h? Yes.

Thanks, and good luck to the other treasure hunters out there!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Redscott, that's what we're doing right now.


Is that why I can't log in right now? I get the message:

"Sorry, but we encountered an error while processing your request. Please try again later."


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

timckelley said:


> I wonder what they're going to go for on ebay.
> 
> Edit: check this out:
> 
> ...


Update: This auction has ended and a bidder used the 'buy it now' option to pay the full $499 + $10 shipping.

So all you people with cards: maybe the market value is indeed $500, and maybe that's what you should be asking, if that's what the market is paying.

Myself: I'm glad I upgraded my box before the deadline, and as for series 3, it could be many years before I get that, because I really am quite happy with my SD TV, as is my wife. I don't see much motivation anywhere in the near future for me to fork out for an HD TV, let alone a series 3 TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And it looks like the same guy put up another one as a real auction with a starting bid of $399. I guess now we'll get to see what they're really worth. (I bet it goes for more then $500)

Dan


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> While I don't believe it either I was at a CompUSA today and they told me they were sending back their entire inventory of Tivo's becasue they were "defective".


Not disagreeing with you, but I was at my CompUSA and they had quite a few boxes and display models still there. I wouldn't trust most things coming from a Best Buy floor monkey.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> And it looks like the same guy put up another one as a real auction with a starting bid of $399. I guess now we'll get to see what they're really worth. (I bet it goes for more then $500)
> 
> Dan


Yes, I see there's 4 days and 16 hours left, and the starting bid of $399 has already been cast. For all we know that bidder's proxy has a higher amount than $399 built into it. Any second bid will force that proxy to up the amount, so it'll be interesting to see how high the bidding goes.

This is ironic that until now, TiVo has been selling these cards for $299, but individuals are actually able to sell them for more.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

By discontinuing lifetime service and changing their service plans so that the best deal you can get is $399 for 3 years, TiVo has created a situation where the value of lifetime service has increased significantly.

Dan


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll pay anyone $450 for a card right now!


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

If by some miracle the dozen other TiVoholics to have come into my local Best Buy this week had somehow overlooked the one Lifetime gift card hanging out in an out-of-the-way display case, would it matter that the card was bought today, as opposed to before TiVo told Best Buy to stop selling the cards? Could I safely assume that the card would be honored regardless of purchase date?
Hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

I called every store in Maryland again (at least, those within an hour's drive) and no dice again. I didn't call the one store that said they ordered them for me: I'm waiting for a call and if I don't get one today, I'll wait until tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

simonalope said:


> If by some miracle the dozen other TiVoholics to have come into my local Best Buy this week had somehow overlooked the one Lifetime gift card hanging out in an out-of-the-way display case, would it matter that the card was bought today, as opposed to before TiVo told Best Buy to stop selling the cards? Could I safely assume that the card would be honored regardless of purchase date?
> Hypothetically speaking, of course.


They're honoring lifetime activations on previously purchased TiVos until 4/16, so I would assume it would be OK. Even if technically it wasn't valid I'm certain that you would at the very least get your money back for it. I mean if some random person walked into the store today and bought one not even knowing they had been discontinued do you think TiVo would tell them "tough"? I don't.

Dan


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I mean if some random person walked into the store today and bought one not even knowing they had been discontinued do you think TiVo would tell them "tough"? I don't.


Good point. It's not like I twisted BB's arm to make them sell it to me, I just walked in, saw it, [gasped, pinched myself, cackled gleefully but discreetly], and bought it, no questions asked.
I wouldn't give up hope just because your local store says they don't have any cards, by the way. The sales guy I spoke to (after my purchase) told me they had no cards anywhere in store, and had been telling people so all week. Check the gift card displays *away* from the TiVo section.


----------



## TiVo Newbie (Mar 16, 2006)

The gift cards are valid for 2 years from purchase date. Just be sure and keep the receipt, and you should be fine.


----------



## jchapman (Mar 29, 2005)

Would the receipt even be necessary? Remember, these are "gift cards"... had I received one as a gift before the announcement, I wouldn't expect to be asked for the receipt in order to use it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think so. When I bought mine they scanned two barcodes on the back. One was the UPC so it knew the price, the other was to activate the card. I think that is how TiVo knows when the card was purchased, not the receipt. 

Dan


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

So when you gift the giftcard to your giftee, I suppose the gifter should tell the giftee what the expiration date is.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

On thursday I activated a subscription from a year ago - it had a 120 day experiration but the system took it just fine. 

The person I had given that TiVo to had no idea about new plans and had not steup the TiVo yet


----------



## oapartyrock (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like there are now a few more on eBay ranging from $485 w/ free shipping to $499 + $10 shipping so $500 seems to be about the average price.

I'm still looking for one at close to face value if anyone has extras


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

If I get the cards (or _any_ call at all from Best Buy at this rate), I won't be selling them for that high a price.


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

my local best buy had the pegs still up but was out..go figure..ws best buy the only store to see these? anyway if anyone has extras for a lil over the face value..pm me..let me know how much you want....


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

filburt1 said:


> If I get the cards (or _any_ call at all from Best Buy at this rate), I won't be selling them for that high a price.


I see a bunch for sale on ebay, and two have bids... one is currently sitting at $399, and the other at $335, but they both have lots of time left, and so I expect the bid amount could still go up alot.

The others are all "buy it now" at close to $500, so we'll see if they get bought.

I'm thinking that, while you may not want $500 for your cards, I bet you can get significantly more than $300 for them.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

5 sold on eaby in the last few days for approx 499 and 7 are up for sale for 499 approx on Ebay.
Nancy


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

There are 3 different sellers on ebay so far selling them.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

whitmans77 said:


> my local best buy had the pegs still up but was out..go figure..ws best buy the only store to see these? anyway if anyone has extras for a lil over the face value..pm me..let me know how much you want....


Yes. Best Buy and tivo.com were the only two places that sold them.
Unless you can find a stray at a Best Buy somewhere, you're unlikely to find them close to face value.

It's early, but it looks like eBay has established a value in the $400-$500 range and you can bet that when the Series 3 is released the upper limit of that range will be broken.

If I end up with extras, I'm not going to hold them that long, but you can bet someone will. My wife gave me a hard time for not buying all the cards that were available when I found mine, but then I'm also the only person she knows that turned down World Series tickets at face value because the seats had a "partially obstructed view" - I never intended to make a living off selling a few extra cards.


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> It's early, but it looks like eBay has established a value in the $400-$500 range and you can bet that when the Series 3 is released the upper limit of that range will be broken.


I think that depends on if TiVo has the same pricing structure for Series 3. If it's still $12.95 per month, that $500 is equivalent to over 3 years and so I can't see too many people willing to pay for then maybe $600 or so. But if they raise rates, then yes the price will definitely jump up.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow, each time I call Best Buy and wait a few days, my hopes get dashed and then suddenly swell again. I called them today (I ordered six on Monday and they ordered 10 for the store) and they said while they didn't come in yet that their next truck delivery for various stuff is on Monday and they'll call me one way or another (meaning whether they get them in or TiVo denied the order). I also gave them my phone number again just to make sure they had it correct.

I'll wait until Thursday for my next call. I'll probably buy more than six: that way the initial cost will be higher, but I can sell each one individually for less money overall. It seems like the right thing to do to show up those eBayers demanding $500 for a single card worth almost half that just a few days ago.


----------



## Dan Clarke (Jun 14, 2002)

I think Tivo is going to have a tough sell if they increase the 'regular' monthly fee on a series 3. Hmm, do I pay $9.95/month for my Cable HDDvr or do I switch to an S3 for $14.95 that doesn't give me on demand if my Cable Co has a v1 Cable card? 

Even with the faulty recordings, the horrid lack of a folder system, the 0 length recordings on HD channels, the record sometimes instead of a season pass, the lack of a recording history, the lack of a conflict manager, it is $60 a year that I can spend on HBO for a few months of the Sopranos.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

They need to educate consumers as to why TiVo is better than what they get for free or cheap from their cable provider. That means they need to explain season pass (which often means zero interation with scheduling once the season pass is set up), conflict management, suggestions, and more. They also need to get the Series3 out there given many cable DVRs support HDTV and dual tuners but the Series2 lacks both. All the bad press from eliminating lifetime which is interpreted as higher prices can't be good either.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

So far 
Ebay sales are as follows 
Units sold 4	$499	user id :dhan
2 $485 user id : olsonnet
3 $ 470	User id: kwshark

Active auctions buy it nows
User Id of Seller
dhan 4 $499
niko2m 1 $499
choromart 1 $499
Active auctions bidding:
bghicks	1 $405
a1_fast	1 $394

Ebay cost the seller approx 15% of the sale with pay pal costs and ebay costs.

Nancy


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

The real question is if the buyers have high positive feedback. 0 feedback or a very low feedback probably means they didn't pay, which is what people don't seem to understand when things go for a ridiculous price on eBay.

Sadly, though, people are probably paying $500.


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

NancySue said:


> Ebay cost the seller approx 15% of the sale with pay pal costs and ebay costs.


More like 6-7%. Both eBay and PayPal are in the 3-3.5% range.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

PayPal is either free or 2.9% (plus $0.30) depending on whether you have a free or premier account. As for eBay, it depends on the options you used to list the auction (Buy It Now and/or bidding, subtitles, featured listings, etc.).

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees-outside


----------



## MoneyMINTR (Oct 8, 2000)

If anyone has an extra one, then let me know. Been around for a while, just haven't posted much.


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

if you buy a gift card from best buy after the 3/16/2006 cut off date from TiVo...will it still be kosher?


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## TiVo Newbie (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, if you are lucky enough to find one on the shelf, it will be valid for up to 2 years after purchase date for a lifetime subscription on a new TiVo system per customer service.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

NancySue said:


> So far
> Ebay sales are as follows
> Units sold 4	$499	user id :dhan
> 2 $485 user id : olsonnet
> ...


Not sure we need a running commentary, but in the interest of completeness, you missed the first one (early in the thread) that sold for $509.

Don't think the fees are quite that high either.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

filburt1 said:


> The real question is if the buyers have high positive feedback. 0 feedback or a very low feedback probably means they didn't pay, which is what people don't seem to understand when things go for a ridiculous price on eBay.
> 
> Sadly, though, people are probably paying $500.


On the other side of the coin....

As a suggestion, I would be careful if the seller has more than 1 or 2 negative feedbacks or doesn't show the receipt. It is possible that the seller has the cards, but didn't pay for them. It would be easy enough to grab a stack, and walk out of the store with them...


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

You know, I hope Tivo says that they changed their mind and those lifetimes will not be available for S3's. 

That would make me laugh


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Somebody posted a _Buy It Now_ or _Best Offer_, but the kicker is the _Buy It Now_ price. $999.00 

Auction is here.


----------



## coolbreeze (Dec 20, 2005)

NancySue said:


> So far
> Ebay sales are as follows
> Units sold 4	$499	user id :dhan
> 2 $485 user id : olsonnet
> ...


Is this you, Nancy?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TIVo-PRODUCT-LI...751809229QQcategoryZ79865QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If so, you are asking $999 for the card? Wow. :down:


----------



## Redscott (Mar 17, 2006)

This might be controversial but I think as soon as Tivo told BestBuy to Pull these cards off the Shelf in January this is what a smart BestBuy HQ should of done for their own Bottom line instead of Joe Crackhead's on Fleabay.

Sell the cards in a forced bundle with existing new tivo Tivo Hardware purchase on a one for one basis with customer service calling in the subscription before leaving the store just to filter out any wiseguys returning the Tivo box 15 mins later and keeping the giftcard.

Bestbuy would of made more money on hardware and Fleabayers would of been kept on leash.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Redscott said:


> .... Sell the cards in a forced bundle with existing new tivo Tivo Hardware purchase on a one for one basis with customer service calling in the subscription before leaving the store just to filter out any wiseguys returning the Tivo box 15 mins later and keeping the giftcard. ....


BestBuy has customer service?


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

DCIFRTHS said:


> On the other side of the coin....
> 
> As a suggestion, I would be careful if the seller has more than 1 or 2 negative feedbacks or doesn't show the receipt. It is possible that the seller has the cards, but didn't pay for them. It would be easy enough to grab a stack, and walk out of the store with them...


Is it possible to verify a card has been activated (vs grown legs) without seeing a receipt ? And without attempting to use the card on a box ?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Troy J B said:


> Is it possible to verify a card has been activated (vs grown legs) without seeing a receipt ? And without attempting to use the card on a box ?


I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

coolbreeze said:


> Is this you, Nancy?
> 
> If so, you are asking $999 for the card? Wow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

Redscott said:


> This might be controversial but I think as soon as Tivo told BestBuy to Pull these cards off the Shelf in January this is what a smart BestBuy HQ should of done for their own Bottom line instead of Joe Crackhead's on Fleabay.
> 
> Sell the cards in a forced bundle with existing new tivo Tivo Hardware purchase on a one for one basis with customer service calling in the subscription before leaving the store just to filter out any wiseguys returning the Tivo box 15 mins later and keeping the giftcard.
> 
> Bestbuy would of made more money on hardware and Fleabayers would of been kept on leash.


That would have gotten someone very fired, very fast. That's as bad as the corrupt managers that forced Xbox 360 customers to buy bundles, even when it was against company policy.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Here is what I don't quite understand - Dont the cards need to be activated/validated at checkout (so that it's confirmed they were purchased and not stolen)? If so why would tivo allow the cards to be activated after they recalled them, and certainly why after they announced lifetime is no longer an option. 

Note: I'm talking about activating the cards themselves at checkout NOT the tivo service which the cards then activate. 

Granted this might create an issue for Best Buy when people get upset, but it would be their own doing for not taking the card off the shelf when they were recalled.


----------



## TiVo Newbie (Mar 16, 2006)

I think the difference is the cards expressly says valid for a lifetime suscription for up to 2 years after purchase date in most states (some states do not have an expiration date). I think TiVo knew about this loophole and try to reduce the number available by a) not restocking the BB stores with these cards in the past couple of months and b) trying to recall from the shelves as many of the unsold cards as possible before the elimination of lifetime announcement. BB just scans the barcode on the cards for price, then the cash register asks for a scan of the serial number of the card for activation. Then at some interval, BB sends TiVo the serial numbers which were newly activated so when a user calls, the serial will show as being purchased, and available for use. I think TiVo would prefer not to honor these, but doesn't want to alienate the customer and BB by doing so, so it tried the best it could to reduce the number in circulation as much as possible before the announcement, knowing full well a limited number of cards would fall through the cracks.


----------



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

mike3775 said:


> You know, I hope Tivo says that they changed their mind and those lifetimes will not be available for S3's.
> 
> That would make me laugh


Ouch!  Harsh...

Seriously though, I don't see that happening. Can you imagine the rioting that would ensue?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

mike3775 said:


> You know, I hope Tivo says that they changed their mind and those lifetimes will not be available for S3's.
> 
> That would make me laugh


I admit it might be funny but I seriously doubt Tivo would EVER do that


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

mike3775 said:


> You know, I hope Tivo says that they changed their mind and those lifetimes will not be available for S3's.
> 
> That would make me laugh


Actually I'm thinking many here are in for a rude awakening. I was under the impression you can only have ONE lifetime TiVo, that your second tivo was 6.99 a month and NOT eligible for lifetime service...


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> I was under the impression you can only have ONE lifetime TiVo....


I have five.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Spire said:


> I have five.


I know many people around here have multiple lifetime subscriptions, but I don't understand why. At $6.95/month, it'd take 43 months to break even.

I can understand it, though, for those that were subscribed to lifetime before MSD was available.


----------



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

Toeside said:


> I know many people around here have multiple lifetime subscriptions, but I don't understand why. At $6.95/month, it'd take 43 months to break even.
> 
> I can understand it, though, for those that were subscribed to lifetime before MSD was available.


Probably because of the resale value of those boxes that have lifetime. You can't get that $6.95/month back, but you CAN recoup the money you paid out for lifetime. I can't remember which thread I read it in, but someone compared it to renting a home vs. owning a home, which is a great analogy.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

I want lifetime for my Series3 for 2 reasons:
1) I do not want to have to keep my S2 alive for the entire lifespan of the Series3
2) I would rather not pay monthly (or even annually)

ps I expect to be using the Series3 for more then 43 monthes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

AVSman said:


> Probably because of the resale value of those boxes that have lifetime. You can't get that $6.95/month back, but you CAN recoup the money you paid out for lifetime.


Exactly! We also have 5 lifetime subscriptions. I do have one TiVo with a $6.95 subscription, but it's a Toshiba DVD which has free Basic serice and will sell for a decent sum even without the lifetime service.

Dan


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

Troy J B said:


> I want lifetime for my Series3 for 2 reasons:
> 1) I do not want to have to keep my S2 alive for the entire lifespan of the Series3
> 2) I would rather not pay monthly (or even annually)
> 
> ps I expect to be using the Series3 for more then 43 monthes.


Hmmm. I plan on having Lifetime on my Series3 as well. But I think I'll "risk" any additional stand-alones and pay the MSD montly price.

Now, we just need to find out what the retail price of the S3 will be. I have two DirecTV HD TiVos that I'll need to send into the open market so I can buy an S3.

I'm guessing I'll get an S2 for the family room--which only records kids shows. I probably should have bought one of the refurbs last week. :-|


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Toeside said:


> I know many people around here have multiple lifetime subscriptions, but I don't understand why. At $6.95/month, it'd take 43 months to break even.
> 
> I can understand it, though, for those that were subscribed to lifetime before MSD was available.


I purchased all five of mine before the MSD became available, and also before the price of lifetime subscriptions was raised to $299. In fact, I paid only $199 for at least one of them (before the price increase to $249); for the rest I paid $249.

All five boxes are still in daily use, and even the most recent one paid for itself a long time ago.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

mike3775 said:


> You know, I hope Tivo says that they changed their mind and those lifetimes will not be available for S3's.
> 
> That would make me laugh


I would not be too happy about it since I bought mine after TiVoOpsMgr stated that they would be honored for the s3....

But I am sure quite a few lawyers would be extstatic!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Toeside said:


> I know many people around here have multiple lifetime subscriptions, but I don't understand why. At $6.95/month, it'd take 43 months to break even.
> 
> I can understand it, though, for those that were subscribed to lifetime before MSD was available.


Lifetime on box 2-n may not make sense when the alternative is $6.95 per month, but:

1) What if the MSD goes up or is eliminated?
2) What if you decide the sell the box to someone for whom it's a first box?

#2 is magnified if your second box is a Series 3 and then you decide Series 3 isn't for you.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

NancySue said:


> coolbreeze said:
> 
> 
> > Is this you, Nancy?
> ...


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

Why would lawyers need to be brought in. Show me on the Tivo website where Lifetime gift cards can be used for lifetime service on a series 3.

So far all we have is a Tivo employee saying what "he" believes to be the policy right now, even though the series 3 is still not available. 

Until the series 3 is released, Tivo is free to say that those gift cards are not available to be used on a series 3 and if(not saying they would do it though) they do it, there is nothing anyone can do.

Its just like those car commercials on TV, 0% APR for 60 months, then in fine print at the bottom, it states that few will qualify for that deal.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

mike3775 said:


> Why would lawyers need to be brought in. Show me on the Tivo website where Lifetime gift cards can be used for lifetime service on a series 3.
> 
> So far all we have is a Tivo employee saying what "he" believes to be the policy right now, even though the series 3 is still not available.
> 
> ...


So you are telling me that when an employee of a company - E. Stephen Mack, Director of Service Operations at TiVo tells you


TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Q. What about unredeemed Product Lifetime gift subscriptions? Will those still be honored after Wednesday 3/15?
> 
> A. Yes. We will honor your unredeemed Product Lifetime gift subscription. When you go to redeem your Product Lifetime gift subscription, it can be used on future hardware platforms such as the Series3.


which leads people to purchase said gift cards, the company has no liability??

Not to mention that the card themselves state:
"Activation and product lifetime subscription available for TIVO DVRs*."
* This offer not valid with DIRECT DVRs with TIVO.

and

"Card value expires 2 years from date of purchase if not activated with TIVO"

Since it doesn't exclude ANY DVRs except DIRECTV DVRs, I cannot see how they could legally exclude the s3, or ANY DVR available in the next 2 years!


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

Are there any legal types out there that know if these cards never expire in California? Maybe I can use one on a series 4, and one on a series 5. That is assuming TiVo will be around that long.


----------



## joker9989 (Mar 13, 2006)

ebay has several available for 400+


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Of course tivo COULD allow us to transfer lifetime to series3 like they did series 1 to series 2...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Of course tivo COULD allow us to transfer lifetime to series3 like they did series 1 to series 2...


Yes, this is very wishfull thinking. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though. if not for free perhaps thy will let us do it for a modest fee.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

btl-a4 said:


> Are there any legal types out there that know if these cards never expire in California? Maybe I can use one on a series 4, and one on a series 5. That is assuming TiVo will be around that long.


As read from the back of the card:
Card value expires 2 years from date of purchase if not activated with TIVO.*

* Does not apply in California, Connecticut, Lousiana, Maine, Massachusettes, Rhode Island, or Washington, and where the expiration date may be extended by law. Applies in New Hampshire only for subscriptions over $100.00.


----------



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

Calamari said:


> As read from the back of the card:
> Card value expires 2 years from date of purchase if not activated with TIVO.*
> 
> * Does not apply in California, Connecticut, Lousiana, Maine, Massachusettes, Rhode Island, or Washington, and where the expiration date may be extended by law. Applies in New Hampshire only for subscriptions over $100.00.


If you like to get your hands dirty doing research, there are places online where you can actually read the California law, the statutes themselves. A good starting place would be http://www.courtinfo.ca.gov which will get you into the courts themselves. Also a free legal database is available at http://california.lp.findlaw.com/ca00_casecode/index.html (that's for California stuff, but for other states findlaw.com also has the cases and codes.) if that doesn't work, just try http://www.findlaw.com and work your way in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

Toeside said:


> I know many people around here have multiple lifetime subscriptions, but I don't understand why. At $6.95/month, it'd take 43 months to break even.
> 
> I can understand it, though, for those that were subscribed to lifetime before MSD was available.


Well, the reason I do is because when I'm head down in an assignment the world ceases to exist for me, and I tend to ignore trivial things like bills, and phone calls, and sleep till the assignment is done. So, I put some of my bills on auto and other things if I don't have to have a bill, I don't. That boils down to opting for something like lifetime if it is available, or, in the case of future DVRs, I guess migrating to a different platform where all I have to do is purchase the unit itself.  I'd hate to do it, but I've been this way forever, and am not likely to change.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Does anyone know if any lifetime sub cards are avail in the tri-state area?
Thx,
-Shaown


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Toeside said:


> I know many people around here have multiple lifetime subscriptions, but I don't understand why. At $6.95/month, it'd take 43 months to break even.


There, you answered your own question. Many people believe they'll be using their TiVos at least that long.



shaown said:


> Does anyone know if any lifetime sub cards are avail in the tri-state area?
> Thx,
> -Shaown


Which three states comprise the "tri-state area"? (I've not heard of this term.)


----------



## MoneyMINTR (Oct 8, 2000)

NJ/NY/CT Tri-state


----------



## Derek93 (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah, sorry about that...CT is out.  

(At least Newington, Waterford, and West Hartford are)


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

timckelley said:


> Which three states comprise the "tri-state area"? (I've not heard of this term.)


I've heard this term often, but they're often not talking about the same place. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri-State_Area


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

Calamari said:


> So you are telling me that when an employee of a company - E. Stephen Mack, Director of Service Operations at TiVo tells you
> 
> which leads people to purchase said gift cards, the company has no liability??
> 
> ...


I'm not saying they would do that, but they could.

Keep in mind, right now it seems to be a very confusing time for anyone with Tivo concerning new prices and everything else.

What they say right now before the series 3 comes out could change just before it comes out as well.

Tivo could easily change their mind, and there would be nothing anyone could do. Keep in mind, the gift cards came out while the series 2 is out. I'm looking at my lifetime card and no where do I see it will be available to be used on a future series 3 at all.

It could be excluded, because the series 3 was not out when it was made, and it was pulled before the series 3 came out as well. I can see how Tivo could twist it to not honor those as well. I am not saying they would, but I can see how they could.

I hope they don't, because I then will use mine that I got yesterday from a friend who got a 80 hr series two and a lifetime card for his birthday from his parents, but he didn't want it, so he gave it to me.


----------



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

mike3775 said:


> ...[snip]...
> 
> Tivo could easily change their mind, and there would be nothing anyone could do. Keep in mind, the gift cards came out while the series 2 is out. I'm looking at my lifetime card and no where do I see it will be available to be used on a future series 3 at all.
> 
> ...[snip]...


That's true...it's possible, although unlikely, that TiVo could change their mind at this point. But I see the worse case scenario being that they refund folks holding these giftcards $299 each.

Of course, that won't cover what some people are paying on eBay!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mike3775 said:


> It could be excluded, because the series 3 was not out when it was made, and it was pulled before the series 3 came out as well. I can see how Tivo could twist it to not honor those as well. I am not saying they would, but I can see how they could.


I'm guessing you don't have any background in contract law. 

Given the terms and conditions printed on the card, I can't imagine Tivo would even try NOT to honor them.

Besides, this is a moot question - TivoOpsMgr has confirmed on more than one occasion here that the cards will be honored for Series 3 lifetime activation. Now, Tivo might later claim he had no authority to make such a representation here, but that's a different issue. And then there's still those pesky T&Cs on the back of the card 

Let's not create a problem where one doesn't exist.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

AVSman said:


> That's true...it's possible, although unlikely, that TiVo could change their mind at this point. But I see the worse case scenario being that they refund folks holding these giftcards $299 each.


In that case, that's an issue between the purchaser and Best Buy as well.


----------



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

Very true.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

To continue the saga, I called today instead of Thursday as planned (I'm bored at the moment) and got a request to call a specific individual back at a certain extension on Thursday, ironically. I'll do that. I foresee two possibilities:


They are giving me the runaround, whether intentionally (they know they shouldn't sell the cards) or unintentionally (they have no idea what the status of my order is)
They have the cards or will have them on Thursday, and given I specifically requested to buy a lot of them, they will inform me that they technically should not sell them but that they will anyway to clear out their last stock. This would be in line with the experiences of one of the posters in this thread.
I've also reasonably changed my mind to buy all 10 that they ordered rather than six. My credit can handle it, but I wouldn't be able to pay off the bill if they don't sell. In that case, I figure I'm safe because I can return the unsold ones. I doubt some won't sell, though.

Unfortunately, I may have to fly to Florida to a funeral around that time, but I'll still make the call, dammit, even if it means telling them to hold the cards for me until I get back.

*edit:* Isn't this a great combination of excitement and tedium? Will my quest be fulfilled? Will I renew my sworn oath never to step foot in a Best Buy again?


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

filburt1 said:


> *edit:* Isn't this a great combination of excitement and tedium? Will my quest be fulfilled? Will I renew my sworn oath never to step foot in a Best Buy again?


Glad to know I'm not the only one to boycott Best Buy. Haven't shopped there in 4 years. Only reason I went recently was for the cards that nobody else has.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> To continue the saga, I called today instead of Thursday as planned (I'm bored at the moment) and got a request to call a specific individual back at a certain extension on Thursday, ironically. I'll do that. I foresee two possibilities:
> 
> 
> They are giving me the runaround, whether intentionally (they know they shouldn't sell the cards) or unintentionally (they have no idea what the status of my order is)





I hope you get the cards, but I know for a fact there are none available at the national level. Unless they are getting the cards from another store or their regional warehouse (the regional warehouse in my area shows 0) AND you find someone willing to ignore the "don't sell these" directive, you may be out of luck.

Good luck!


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

May I ask what region you're in and how you can check the status of the warehouse itself?

I called just now as they requested and was told, exact quote, that "they _should_ be in today" and to call back at 5:00 PM. So we'll continue to see.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

This will be remarkable if you're actually able to get Best Buy to get in a shipment of cards at this late date.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sure will. I'm not hopeful. I'm praying I'll be able to negotiate something for my troubles with the manager (it's 30 miles each way to the store in question plus about 10 cell phone calls to date) like a small Best Buy gift card. I doubt that, though.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

looks like 4 cards on ebay with buy it now of $499 went unbought. Looks like the current value is less than $499.


----------



## fdg99 (Aug 28, 2002)

So you cannot get lifetime on Series3 ?!?! Gee smart move TiVo ! Guess I'll never get one!


----------



## Derek93 (Mar 17, 2006)

btl-a4 said:


> looks like 4 cards on ebay with buy it now of $499 went unbought. Looks like the current value is less than $499.


Yeah but more than 4 of them also got *bought* at this price. Also it's not so much when you take over $35 in fees for ebay/paypal.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

btl-a4 said:


> looks like 4 cards on ebay with buy it now of $499 went unbought. Looks like the current value is less than $499.


For now. Once the Series 3 units are actually released, and there is a tangible reason to buy one, I'm sure they'll go back up. In fact I'm betting that they'll go for more then $499 because they'll be so rare, and people will really want some way to get lifetime on their S3 units.

Dan


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe you cardholders need to hold on to your cards. Wait until the S3's come out, and then charge through the nose via ebay and make a killing.

Of course you can't hold onto the cards for too long, lest they expire.


Now, if lifetimes do eventually acquire such a large market value, maybe TiVo.com should get in on the action and offer lifetimes again at this large price.


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

I'm guessing that most of the people cruising ebay for TiVo related stuff don't even know there's a reason to pay more than retail for a lifetime gift card... yet.


----------



## FafouDabou (Mar 3, 2006)

If anyone has any extra lifetime subscription cards. I'd be happy to buy one off of you. Just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

Derek93 said:


> Yeah but more than 4 of them also got *bought* at this price. Also it's not so much when you take over $35 in fees for ebay/paypal.


Yes but the last four cards to close didn't sell. So for four straight cards the price of $499 didn't get any sales, and there were none to sell between the four. So maybe the hysteria has died down. Not saying it won't be going back up again just that it's plateud right now.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

btl-a4 said:


> Yes but the last four cards to close didn't sell. So for four straight cards the price of $499 didn't get any sales, and there were none to sell between the four. So maybe the hysteria has died down. Not saying it won't be going back up again just that it's plateud right now.


Yes, but as somebody suggested, once the S3's hit the market, there might be a surge of lifetime interest. That might be when the ebay market value shoots up again.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Here's hoping people scarf up the cards before the price skyrockets to a ridiculous value.

Last status: called back at 5 PM, they said truck hadn't come in and (sigh) they would call tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

If what people are going through now is any indication, it's going to be hell trying to use these cards a year from now..


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> If what people are going through now is any indication, it's going to be hell trying to use these cards a year from now..


It really shouldn't be that hard. You've already paid for the lifetime service and it's on thier books, all they have to do is assign it to a box. At least thats how I think it'll work.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> May I ask what region you're in and how you can check the status of the warehouse itself?
> 
> I called just now as they requested and was told, exact quote, that "they _should_ be in today" and to call back at 5:00 PM. So we'll continue to see.


I don't know what the Best Buy region number is - I was just looking at the screen where the rep had looked up the SKU. It listed all the stores in the region by store number and name, stock on hand, recent sales, average sales and a few other columns.

At the bottom were lines for quantity on hand for the regional warehouse and national level. Both of those lines showed zero.

I presume my region is west or southwest, but I don't know what Best Buy calls it. If it'll help you, I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

Ebay stats:
28 have sold on ebay so far 5 for 499, 2 for 485 9 for 470, 1 for 445,(auction) 1 for 499 1 for 495, 2 for 499 3 for 488 4 for 499

4 have gone unsold for 499 and one relisted. and mine for 750

5 are currently up for sale 2 for 499 1 for 410 1 for 525 1 for 449 and mine for 750 in my ebay store


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

NancySue said:


> Ebay stats:
> 28 have sold on ebay so far 5 for 499, 2 for 485 9 for 470, 1 for 445,(auction) 1 for 499 1 for 495, 2 for 499 3 for 488 4 for 499
> 
> 4 have gone unsold for 499 and one relisted. and mine for 750
> ...


Thanks for the compiled data.

Anyway, I went there personally today for two reasons: I was nearby (my gym is there, although I didn't account for lame beltway traffic) and they wouldn't answer the damn phone after literally 20 or more rings. They didn't have them, surprise. They said custom orders usually take two to three weeks.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

filburt1 said:


> they wouldn't answer the damn phone after literally 20 or more rings.


Sadly, more and more typical at Best Buy.



filburt1 said:


> They didn't have them, surprise. They said custom orders usually take two to three weeks.


I wish you luck, but it sounds like you need to move to alternate plan B.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

I do want a card for myself and a member here has offered to sell me one at cost. I just can't bring myself to commit to the Series3 yet when I can build a kickass HTPC with more than two tuners but without CableCARD support (even though I have analog cable).


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

Stats now. 2 for sale on ebay (except mine) one on auction 449 and one for sale 499. when the last one for sale goes. It will be interesting what the auction goes to.
4 more sold for 1 499 1 for 500(auction) and 1 for 486.50 and an earlier one for 499 I missed.
Number sold now 32


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

NancySue said:


> Stats now. 2 for sale on ebay (except mine) one on auction 449 and one for sale 499. when the last one for sale goes. It will be interesting what the auction goes to.
> 4 more sold for 1 499 1 for 500(auction) and 1 for 486.50 and an earlier one for 499 I missed.
> Number sold now 32


Why do you keep posting these ebay stats? 
You have 7 posts here, and they are all related to the sale or purchase of Lifetime cards.

What _service_ are you providing here?


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Respectfully, your post attacking her doesn't contribute much to the thread either. Let's all be nice.


----------



## MEngland (Sep 9, 2002)

Toeside said:


> Why do you keep posting these ebay stats?
> What _service_ are you providing here?


I am reading this thread because I am interested in getting a lifetime card. Unless I find a Best Buy still has inventory (unlikely), my only option is purchase on ebay. A summary of the ebay sales and prices seems a reasonable piece of information in this case.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

MEngland said:


> I am reading this thread because I am interested in getting a lifetime card. Unless I find a Best Buy still has inventory (unlikely), my only option is purchase on ebay. A summary of the ebay sales and prices seems a reasonable piece of information in this case.


http://search.ebay.com/tivo-lifetime-card_W0QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZWLRS


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sirshagg said:


> http://search.ebay.com/tivo-lifetime-card_W0QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZWLRS


She's giving us stats on Completed auctions not live auctions. I don't think you can just use a link to get to completed auction since you have to enter username and password everytime you do a search on completed items.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

btl-a4 said:


> She's giving us stats on Completed auctions not live auctions. I don't think you can just use a link to get to completed auction since you have to enter username and password everytime you do a search on completed items.


Exactly right. Guests to ebay don't have access to those stats.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

filburt1 said:


> Respectfully, your post attacking her doesn't contribute much to the thread either. Let's all be nice.


There was no attack in my post.

It just seems strange to me for someone to compile that data and post it here, when any one of us can check eBay for the same info. That's all. Perhaps I'm wrong. Perhaps this information is useful. Sorry.


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

I grabbed the last 4 lifetime cards from the best buy in Alpharetta, GA just this past Thursday. Make sure you dig through the stack -- they were hidden towards the back, and it was another row up by the register (not right by the Tivo units).


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Toeside said:


> There was no attack in my post.
> 
> It just seems strange to me for someone to compile that data and post it here, when any one of us can check eBay for the same info. That's all. Perhaps I'm wrong. Perhaps this information is useful. Sorry.


I'm glad you responded this way :up:


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ScubaCat3 said:


> I grabbed the last 4 lifetime cards from the best buy in Alpharetta, GA just this past Thursday. Make sure you dig through the stack -- they were hidden towards the back, and it was another row up by the register (not right by the Tivo units).


I checked all the stores in my area, and there were none available. I surveyed three stores from top to bottom.

I got some interesting answers from one of the BB sales guys when I asked him if any were available for sale. After he told me that they were pulled off the shelves, I asked him if they would be back. He said YES. I asked him when, and he said that since they were raising the price of Lifetime to $369.00, they had to get new cards, and update the system. I believe he was more than just a bit 

It's too bad that the sales people don't have the correct information.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

Ebay stats:

One sellers items have been deleted from Ebay. He sold 4 and one was unsold.
When there is a problem with a seller, ebay will delete the auctions and the buyers are not responsible for paying for them. They don't give the reason the auctions were delted. But be careful when buying from a low feedback person on ebay. This person had a 0 feedback. It was chronomart who changed his name from netbudda. Someone on the Tivo board suggested when this person put up his items that he was the member who purchased 20 and was selling 10. He never confirmed this.
Nancy


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

NancySue said:


> Ebay stats:
> 
> One sellers items have been deleted from Ebay. He sold 4 and one was unsold.
> When there is a problem with a seller, ebay will delete the auctions and the buyers are not responsible for paying for them. They don't give the reason the auctions were delted. But be careful when buying from a low feedback person on ebay. This person had a 0 feedback. It was chronomart who changed his name from netbudda. Someone on the Tivo board suggested when this person put up his items that he was the member who purchased 20 and was selling 10. He never confirmed this.
> Nancy


Netbudda is definitely a member here--active in Happy Hour.


----------



## MEngland (Sep 9, 2002)

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...t&memberid=chronomart&items=-1&item=-1&de=off

You can see feedback chronomart left for four people, but the auction link is dead. Is anyone on this forum one of the winners? Can you shed light on why the auctions got cancelled? Chronomart was one of the least expensive sellers.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

i have a few best buys where i live outside of chicago. I am looking to get the lifetime cards....


i will check them..anyone have the serial number of sku?

Also is anyone selling extras..if you are please pM me or tell me to PM you...

Tom


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

tomm1079 said:


> i have a few best buys where i live outside of chicago. I am looking to get the lifetime cards....
> 
> i will check them..anyone have the serial number of sku?
> 
> ...


You'll be the luckiest person on the planet to find them, especially near a major city.

I believe the SKU was already posted in this thread.


----------



## Calamari (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't know if anyone is interested. But three of the 5 cards I bought may be going up on E-bay soon.

Apparently 2 of my friends are not planning on getting HDTV anytime soon. And the 3rd had something come up and thinks he should sell it to help his situation out. We were talking about things going on this weekend and I told them about the cards being a pretty hot comodity... So, dude #3 tells me about his situation and that he may throw a couple of $$ my way for my trouble getting the cards. I offered to give him his $$ back, in a joking way, but he said if he could get $500, it would help him out...

Oh well, it perturbs me, but I can't fault the guy. 

Then the other two said they really could not afford an HDTV so they may want to sell the cards too. I told them that they could still use the S3 until they got a suitable TV, but that went over like a lead balloon....

Well, I just thought I would pass it on. At least I have MY card for when the S3 comes out!! I know I will probably get an HDTV within a year or so....


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

MEngland said:


> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...t&memberid=chronomart&items=-1&item=-1&de=off
> 
> You can see feedback chronomart left for four people, but the auction link is dead. Is anyone on this forum one of the winners? Can you shed light on why the auctions got cancelled? Chronomart was one of the least expensive sellers.


I'd be interested to see what people have to say about this too.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I'd be interested to see what people have to say about this too.


I don't understand the facination some have with the eBay sales or why we need a running commentary here - if you want to get info on what's for sale on eBay or what sold, use the eBay search function!

If you have cards or know of a Best Buy that still has some strays for sale, that's one thing. I sold my extra cards here pretty easily for less than anything I've seen on eBay - I'm sure those with cards have more PMs then they know what to do with.

Slight change of topic - who has a lifetime card and is now thinking of using it on an S2DT instead of (or in addition to) an S3?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> I don't understand the facination some have with the eBay sales or why we need a running commentary here - if you want to get info on what's for sale on eBay or what sold, use the eBay search function!
> 
> If you have cards or know of a Best Buy that still has some strays for sale, that's one thing. I sold my extra cards here pretty easily for less than anything I've seen on eBay - I'm sure those with cards have more PMs then they know what to do with.
> 
> Slight change of topic - who has a lifetime card and is now thinking of using it on an S2DT instead of (or in addition to) an S3?


_Different strokes for different folks._ 
_ 
Live and let live._

If you read the post I was agreeing with, it was in response to a posting about an auction on eBay that was pulled. The post was asking if anyone that did business with the seller had a problem with the cards they purchased. I think that's more than just eBay stats...

For the record though, I do enjoy reading the eBay stats posted here.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

xnevergiveinx said:


> i'm pretty sure this is one of the few ways that you can get a s3 lifetime. the other would be the grandfather lifetime transfer.
> 
> but don't take my word for it, let someone else answer that knows for sure


I always hate hearing about that grandfather lifetime because at the time it ended I just didn't have the money to even buy my first Tivo, let alone the sub.


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Slight change of topic - who has a lifetime card and is now thinking of using it on an S2DT instead of (or in addition to) an S3?


Nope, still waiting for the S3. I currently have dual-tuners-the-hard-way (two TiVos, Lifetimed and upgraded and one also contains my only DVD player), so while cooperative scheduling would be nice, it's just not enough of a reason to upgrade. I don't mind waiting for the S3, even if it's delayed - heck, I don't even have a high-def TV yet, so I'll probably sit on my card for at least another year.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> I don't understand the facination some have with the eBay sales or why we need a running commentary here - if you want to get info on what's for sale on eBay or what sold, use the eBay search function!


That search function will not work for already completed sales unless you have an account with ebay.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is the answer, Chronomart ( sell watches ) is a bussiness my wife has, I gave her five cards for her to sell and whatever money she made to use it for her business. We have never put an auction on Ebay and at the time didn't have a digital camera so we copied and pasted what we though was a stock picture from another listing ( All the numbers were bluried ), after six days the member complained and send me an email, I explained to him the situation and thought everything was kosher, then Ebay pulled the listing after the time expired ( Weird )since the only thing left was for buyers to leave me feedback.........end of story. I extremely regret offering any cards here at all, I don't need any members from the community to come over here and post on my behalf since I'm at peace with myself. As far as NacySue goes.....this is someone that send me an email and I offered to sell her two cards for $385 each ( One for her and one for her son ), now take $20 for me to ship the cards requiring signature and insurance and then at least $28 on paypal fees ( Cards that I paid $322 each ). Then I see her Ebay listing requesting $750 for a card....it appears to me she just joined this forum to come sponge from us. Show me one single post she has made that it's not relevant to the cards...........my point exactly.

All in all I sold 4 cards on Ebay, cheaper that anyone else.

For the record I have 5 cards left and I will rather Shred the cards and take a loss than selling a single card to a member here.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I'd be interested to see what people have to say about this too.


Since everybody is so fascinated about the cards here it is for the record I sold DCIFRTHS one of the cards, we can tell you about his experience.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

Netbudda said:


> Here is the answer, Chronomart ( sell watches ) is a bussiness my wife has, I gave her five cards for her to sell and whatever money she made to use it for her business. We have never put an auction on Ebay and at the time didn't have a digital camera so we copied and pasted what we though was a stock picture from another listing ( All the numbers were bluried ), after six days the member complained and send me an email, I explained to him the situation and thought everything was kosher, then Ebay pulled the listing after the time expired ( Weird )since the only thing left was for buyers to leave me feedback.........end of story. I extremely regret offering any cards here at all, I don't need any members from the community to come over here and post on my behalf since I'm at peace with myself. As far as NacySue goes.....this is someone that send me an email and I offered to sell her two cards for $385 each ( One for her and one for her son ), now take $20 for me to ship the cards requiring signature and insurance and then at least $28 on paypal fees ( Cards that I paid $322 each ). Then I see her Ebay listing requesting $750 for a card....it appears to me she just joined this forum to come sponge from us. Show me one single post she has made that it's not relevant to the cards...........my point exactly.
> 
> All in all I sold 4 cards on Ebay, cheaper that anyone else.
> 
> For the record I have 5 cards left and I will rather Shred the cards and take a loss than selling a single card to a member here.


I emailed Netbudda to purchase 2 cards for me and my son- I then found my own cards . I never intended to purchase his cards for reselling. He started a whole thread about how he did not want to honor my offer. ( I emailed him that I did not need his cards and he was not obligated to sell them to me as I found my own.) He knows this as I emailed him these facts a week ago. Nancy

PS Ebay stats
38 now sold
3 for sale 2 at $499 1 active auction at $480
2 went up today and sold in one day for $490


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Ouch!


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

NancySue said:


> he never responded-and I then found my own cards


 Not True: she has my response Here is a copy and paste, from my sent message box, she never replied or sent me the money. Then I asked her a question about the Ebay sale but never withdrew our agreement to sell her the cards. This person is 100 % fake.

Attachments 
Private Message: Re: lifetime 
03-16-2006, 05:27 PM (Print) 
NancySue 
Registered User

Join Date: Nov 2003
Posts: 9 Re: lifetime

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by Netbudda


NancySue said:


> Hi I want two . How much is the least you would be willing to take. Thank you very much Nancy
> 
> The minimun ( Not negotiable ) I'm willing to take is $385 for each card:
> 
> ...


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

Please no more PM's....I will not sell even one single card here.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

Netbudda said:


> Not True: she has my response Here is a copy and paste, from my sent message box, she never replied or sent me the money. Then I asked her a question about the Ebay sale but never withdrew our agreement to sell her the cards. This person is 100 % fake.
> 
> Attachments
> Private Message: Re: lifetime
> ...


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

NancySue said:


> I never got a response from you. No address no contact information . Nothing


Not True again, check you PM box and you will find it there, I have a copy on my PM box. Shoot me a PM with an email address and I will send you the BMP file.


----------



## simonalope (Jun 2, 2004)

NancySue said:


> I have 704 possitive feedbacks with 100% on ebay. I think you should reconsider who you call a fake. You have 0 feedback with 4 auctions withdrawn on e bay for stealing a picture from another user.


Yeah, and one of you has been a forum member for a year and was offering to sell cards to fellow forum members for barely more than the original price plus taxes/paypal fees/shipping, whereas the other apparently joined the forum for the exclusive purpose of pimping eBay sales. Even if the profit on the overpriced auction is going to charity, you admitted yourself that you were using it to drive traffic to your eBay store.
I'm kind of glad I only found a single Lifetime card; when I first headed to BB I was telling myself I'd pass along any extra ones to other TCFers at cost, but now I'm relieved not to have to try and guess who's a jerk.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

simonalope said:


> Yeah, and one of you has been a forum member for a year and was offering to sell cards to fellow forum members for barely more than the original price plus taxes/paypal fees/shipping, whereas the other apparently joined the forum for the exclusive purpose of pimping eBay sales. Even if the profit on the overpriced auction is going to charity, you admitted yourself that you were using it to drive traffic to your eBay store.
> I'm kind of glad I only found a single Lifetime card; when I first headed to BB I was telling myself I'd pass along any extra ones to other TCFers at cost, but now I'm relieved not to have to try and guess who's a jerk.


I joined to find lifetime cards for me and my son. When I found them myself I put one on ebay and pm's the board member I did not need to buy his as I found my own.
Nancy


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I searched my Best Buy for cards (literally went through every single 3 and 12 month card just to make sure), but I couldn't find any 

Any other stores that sell those?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe we should give Nancy the benefit of a doubt as to her intentions. If the reason she joined TCF was to search for lifetime cards, then it's not unreasonable to find that the few posts from her we find here are concerning that subject.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

Netbudda said:


> For the record I have 5 cards left and I will rather Shred the cards and take a loss than selling a single card to a member here.


Just F.Y.I. you can return the cards to Best Buy withing 30 days for a refund if you have the reciept. When I bought mine I made sure of this incase I couldn't get rid of them. Please don't shred them, I would much rather you take a little money out of Best Buys pocket by returning them.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

timckelley said:


> Maybe we should give Nancy the benefit of a doubt as to her intentions. If the reason she joined TCF was to search for lifetime cards, then it's not unreasonable to find that the few posts from her we find here are concerning that subject.


I find very dishonest for her to say that I never replied to her, when in fact I did promptly and once we settled on the price I send her my personal information to send payment (all this within 16 minutes ) according to the time stamps on my Pm's. For her to come over here and say otherwise in a bunck of cow dung. Also I repeat myself I never backed off from the deal, I just PM her to voice my displesure with the Ebay auction.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

timckelley said:


> Maybe we should give Nancy the benefit of a doubt as to her intentions. If the reason she joined TCF was to search for lifetime cards, then it's not unreasonable to find that the few posts from her we find here are concerning that subject.


I first joined to find out where to get a drive image for my TiVo. I would assume that most people joined these forums with self serving agendas. Some will stay and have fun, some will go until they need something again. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

You realize there's no way we could believe either one of you given the nature of, well, a textual international forum with anonymity. Whoever is genuinely the victim should find some third-party to arbitrate the matter; posting in this thread arguing over it will accomplish nothing.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

filburt1 said:


> You realize there's no way we could believe either one of you given the nature of, well, a textual international forum with anonymity. Whoever is genuinely the victim should find some third-party to arbitrate the matter; posting in this thread arguing over it will accomplish nothing.


That's ok, I know as soon as her self serving agenda is over she will not come back. I'm planning to stick around.



btl-a4 said:


> Please don't shred them,.


I was just trying to ilustrate a point.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

Netbudda, I just wanted to let you know that I've always found you to be an enjoyable member of these boards and hope this doesn't sour your experience. I don't need any cards but I hope you don't eat the cost and that you can either get a refund or find reasonable buyers.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

NancySue said:


> I just looked in my pm box and I do see he did repond with his address. I did not see it until now. I apolozie for saying he did not send me his contact info. I had not seen it.
> However he did know that I was not reselling the ones I wanted to purchase from him.
> interesting how he does not quote them on this board. He writes as if he didn't know what I wanted them for... yet he had my pm's telling him twice that I wanted to purchse them for me and my son and I found them myself and didn't need his.
> Nancy
> ...


Never mind, finally you told the truth........as far as me knowing what final end of the cards you lost all credibility when I saw the auction on Ebay....what did you expect...? Again for everybody she told me she wanted the cards for her and her son....and then I saw the auction on Ebay for $999.....Go figure.....


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

simonalope said:


> Even if the profit on the overpriced auction is going to charity, you admitted yourself that you were using it to drive traffic to your eBay store.


The full eBay sale price would go to charity, not just the profit. However, it's very unlikely someone will pay $750 for it, even for charity.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I thought the reason the cards went on ebay was because she came into more cards than she needed, but that her initial motivation was to find cards for herself and her son.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NancySue said:


> I joined to find lifetime cards for me and my son. When I found them myself I put one on ebay and pm's the board member I did not need to buy his as I found my own.
> Nancy


Nancy you pm'd me and asked if I had any luck in finding any. So what happened to keeping me in the loop when you found yours? I don't recall you offering me any when you found yours? - Oh, wait, I think I get it you meant after you found as many as you wanted to sell on eBay, you would direct me to your auction?
I know I sound harsh, but I think you are missing the core point. When members of a community offer to help each other out it is usually not done for a great profit or done to assist one in making a profit. Because the cards are so scarce, most ppl would not take advantage of another member's kindness by buying/using the cards for anything beyond personal use. Even though it was not made explicitly clear, and everyone is free to do what they want, the spirit of the exchange is for "personal" use .
Think about it - You have contributed less than 6 posts since 2003, and members who had no past relationship with you, were still kind enough to let you know where the cards were still available or to offer you a chance to purchase them for much cheaper than fleabay cost. Instead of honoring the kind spirit of the community, you tried to take advantage of it.
Now what happens to those other forum members, like myself, who just wanted a card for personal use? Do you think other members will continue to extend kindness when they risk being exploited?

Simply put it's a give and take, not a take, take and take so more.

Pls note my post uses you as an example, but these unwritten rules apply to all of us.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

HIHZia said:


> Netbudda, I just wanted to let you know that I've always found you to be an enjoyable member of these boards and hope this doesn't sour your experience. I don't need any cards but I hope you don't eat the cost and that you can either get a refund or find reasonable buyers.


You now what ?, Time heals all wounds, not surprisingly I have found myself not visiting the forum, except to come to this thread to defend myself. I have become a lurker and scratched any plans to attend any meetings in the near future. I will dedicate more time to my family and then to my non virtual friends, those are my inmediate plans.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know anyone on this board who had given a card to another member and not made a profit. However I may be wrong. Why are you expecting this of me? I found the cards on my own in my own local Best Buy.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

timckelley said:


> I thought the reason the cards went on ebay was because she came into more cards than she needed, but that her initial motivation was to find cards for herself and her son.


That's the "story", but it is not the truth. She knew for a fact that I was looking for a card, and even initiated contact with me asking if I had found any (once again giving the impression that she wanted it for herself). We are on the same coast, I told her the store that the system had it in stock, and asked her to keep me posted if she found any, and I would do the same for her. I did not hear back from her on the subject.
Thank's to Net's post, I was able to figure out what her true intentions were...
So I asked her the following via PM
Stylin "Thanks for NOT keeping me in the loop when you found your source..."
Her reply: _I purchased at my local Best Buy. How would it have helped you? Only to make you feel bad that you had not found it at yours? _

LMAO!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, the point she's made repeatedly is not that she's profitting off of cards obtained from other TCFers. She originally (according to her) was looking for cards for personal use. After her request from NetBudda for these personal use cards, she found extras at BB, and it's these BB cards she's selling for profit (and even this 'profit' is for charity).

So the argument for helping fellow community members doesn't seem to apply here, as she got her cards from BB.


----------



## NancySue (Nov 8, 2003)

I know I sound harsh, but I think you are missing the core point. When members of a community offer to help each other out it is usually not done for a great profit or done to assist one in making a profit. Do you think other members will continue to extend kindness when they risk being exploited?

Simply put it's a give and take, not a take, take and take so more.

I think you are missing the point. The members of this forum are selling to other members for above the price. They are not giving them away for cost.

Just because I pm you and asked you does not make me wrong for not telling you where I found them. I told you there were not any left after I bought mine. I pm others and when they found them they gave me a price they wanted for them. 
No one offered to sell them for cost. Why do you think they are and that I am the only one who is not.?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Stylin said:


> That's the "story", but it is not the truth. She knew for a fact that I was looking for a card, and even initiated contact with me asking if I had found any (once again giving the impression that she wanted it for herself). We are on the same coast, I told her the store that the system had it in stock, and asked her to keep me posted if she found any, and I would do the same for her. I did not hear back from her on the subject.
> Thank's to Net's post, I was able to figure out what her true intentions were...
> So I asked her the following via PM
> Stylin "Thanks for NOT keeping me in the loop when you found your source..."
> ...


AT the time she was asking you what your luck was like, she probably was still looking for cards for personal use. I personally don't see anything incriminating her in that PM.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NancySue said:


> I don't know anyone on this board who had given a card to another member and not made a profit. However I may be wrong. Why are you expecting this of me? I found the cards on my own in my own local Best Buy.


Yes Nancy you are wrong. Members made a small stipend for their time and gas. "We" are expecting this from you because this is a COMMUNITY, and you do not step into a community, rape it's resources and go along your merry way. It's called taking advantage of ppl.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Buying or selling anything on this forum is against the rules.

I'm amazed this has gone on so long.

This thread is closed.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Ditto. Keep it off the site.


----------

